# Need Advice Looper pedals



## Karlavil

I want to buy a Looper and I haven't had one before. I have heard some have Problems like sound quality and latency issues. I would like suggestions on what is a Good one any help is welcome. I don't want to break the bank.


----------



## Nate Miller

sound quality really isn't an issue with the new generation of looper pedals. Just dont get a vintage pedal and you should be ok there.

I have used a Boss RC-20 for about 10 years I guess, and it does what I need it to do, but I dont use any pre-loaded loops, its just step on and step off to loop what I'm playing now. 

The Boss and TC Electronics pedals sound good. I've used them, so I can say first hand that they are the real deal. Electro Harmonix also make a popular looper, but I've never checked it out. I have had friends say good things about the Pigtronix Infinity looper, too. 

If you are wanting to trigger loops and play with them like Ed Sheeran does, you may want to look at a MIDI foot trigger to use with Ableton or Fruity Loops. Ableton Push is designed for live performance, but the MIDI device is hand operated, so its great for a DJ, but a guitar player has his hands full so you need a foot trigger. 

you'll probably need to spend around $200-$500 USD to get a pedal that has the features you will need, but then again I saw my Boss pedal on Reverb for about $120. That's how I know my pedal is old, I paid $300 for it when I got it. So that is also an option if you would like to check one out without needing to take out a consumer loan...find a used pedal on Reverb or EBay

The real trick with looper pedals is starting and ending the loop exactly in time. If you are a little early or a little late, after a few loops you'll notice something isn't quite right, so that takes practice. Some newer loopers make this more forgiving, but still you have to practice using the pedal to get the feel of it


----------



## NoCoPilot

The Flamma FS21 is highly reviewed.








Amazon.com: FLAMMA FS21 Drum Machine Looper Pedal Stereo Guitar Pedal with Screen 160 Minutes Recording Capacity 100 Drum Grooves Support Software Editing External Footswitch Control : Musical Instruments


Buy FLAMMA FS21 Drum Machine Looper Pedal Stereo Guitar Pedal with Screen 160 Minutes Recording Capacity 100 Drum Grooves Support Software Editing External Footswitch Control: Loopers & Samplers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## markoylan

The Boss RC-3 is what I have. It works quite well with 99 recording slots, 3 hours of time, and an extra switch to shift up and down. I am able to record songs, progressions, and backing tracks. I use it as a recording studio.


----------

